# Advice



## tigernielscremer (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a large chicken coop and am expecting the delivery of 100 baby leghorns. Inside the coop is a small pen in which we keep them. The sides are covered with bundles of hay and the lights we ordered are infra red ones. I want to keep the death-rate as low as possible... Of course we have the correct food and water... but..

Is there anything i'm forgetting?

RSVP.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

With the information that you provided...It seems that you are "GOOD-TO-GO".


----------



## tigernielscremer (Apr 1, 2013)

*Thanks.*



ReTIRED said:


> With the information that you provided...It seems that you are "GOOD-TO-GO".


thank you, that will help me.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Check out this site for some extra tidbits: www.dobbins4025.wix.com/chicken-boy


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Post pics as often as possible. You forgot love and caring.


----------

